# ASUS VG248QE Monitors' HDMI port suddenly stopped working?



## firepyromaniac (Feb 4, 2015)

Hi there. I am having a very strange issue with my ASUS VG248QE, I have owned this monitor for about a year now and have been very happy with it. Today when I try to plug my Wii U console in to play some Sm4sh however there was no signal. 

I then tried some things. 


I a lot of some things. 

Including: 

Swapping out the HDMI cable with 3 other ones, no dice. 

Restarting the Wii U, no dice.

Turning off the monitor, no dice.

Resetting the monitor's settings, no dice.

Turning off the monitor for a long period of time due to a forums suggestion, again, no dice.

Plugging the HDMI cable into a PS3, no dice. 




And now I am here. Any suggestions whatsoever would be great right now, thanks! :wink:


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

hi 

since you tried two different devices i would say the HDMI port on the monitor is bad. do the dvi or disply port work?


----------



## firepyromaniac (Feb 4, 2015)

I didn't really make this clear enough in the post, the HDMI port has been used constantly and was working just fine a few days ago. Not to mention the DVI port has never had any issues.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

things can fail at any time. doesn't matter if it was working 1 minute ago and now its not. it should still be in warranty.


----------



## firepyromaniac (Feb 4, 2015)

I have done RMAs before and it's a bit of a pain, but I am willing to do it if this truly is the problem. Does anyone have a second opinion before I ship her off?


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Does the monitor work on your PC?


----------



## firepyromaniac (Feb 4, 2015)

Yep, like I said in a previous post the DVI and (I assume) Display port ports work just fine.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

If the monitor works on your pc then it must be the Wii U consoles video port that is not working.


----------



## firepyromaniac (Feb 4, 2015)

Well, I use DVI on my PC. I have also tested the Wii U on a TV and it worked, not to mention the PS3 I plugged into the monitor also didn't work.


----------



## firepyromaniac (Feb 4, 2015)

Hey guys, I have an update. I was just about to ship it out packed up and all, however when I got to shipping I figured out it was going to cost around $60-$70 dollars to ship the very heavy box over half way across the country to their RMA facility in CA. That is a lot of money for something that could probably be solved with a HDMI to DVI-D Adapter off Amazon. It's going to be a little annoying, but unless anyone has some magical fix I think I'm going to have to settle with that one.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Depending on the device, an adapter may not work as adapters often don't support HDCP. I don't know about the Wii, but I'm sure the PS3 uses DHCP, especially for movie playback.

In the future, you may want to use an HDMI switch to connect multiple devices instead of constantly connecting/disconnecting cables.


----------



## firepyromaniac (Feb 4, 2015)

Another update. Apologies if I am going off topic here: I just learned that converters do NOT have audio output due to how DVI works, which is a gamebreaker because my headphones don't have a USB cable (Even if they did changing it over and over would be a HUGE pain.) Another thing I would need to do with the DVI to HDMI converter is constantly switch out the DVI port, which can't be good for the port itself not to mention a annoying inconvenience on my part. However, that could be solved with a DVI switch but that is even more money for another converter which would bring the tally up 3 converters! 

(HDMI to DVI converter, a DVI switch, and a A 6.35 mm to USB converter.)

and, like JimE said it may not even work in the first place if the console uses DHCP! 


So now that that giant rant is over, if anyone has any tips on this issue whether it's on shipping costs, fixing the port itself, the converter, or anything at all *please* let me know!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Your options are limited. If you had the experience/skill to repair a pcb and/or port, I doubt you would be asking for help.

Having said that, as it's under warranty, I'd have it serviced. But at the price you stated for shipping, I'd also heavily consider simply replacing it as the shipping your noted above is 1/3 the cost of a new (identical) monitor.


----------



## firepyromaniac (Feb 4, 2015)

I just realized something: could I possibly use a HDMI to Displayport converter such as this one and still recieve audio? 

Although that one is getting pricey and I have just learned that I can get it shipped for slightly cheaper ($47) which might just change my mind entirely.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

DP also supports audio. I don't know if the monitor supports audio in over DP, but I would suspect it does.


----------



## firepyromaniac (Feb 4, 2015)

Sorry to revive a "dead" thread, if it's against the rules let me know but I have a pretty important update and posting a new thread would only confuse others more.

I had basically given up on using HDMI on the monitor, and have fully decided that paying a third of the monitors price to just maybe fix this issue wasn't worth the risk or money. 

However recently I have bought a PS4 console, and one day when my PC was loading something large, out of pure boredom I tried plugging it into the port to see what happens.

And the reason I am posting this is because it worked.

There wasn't any audio coming out of the speakers or the headphone jack of the monitor (I checked the settings, the volume is at 100%) the WiiU still doesn't work (even after I tried swapping HDMI cables) with the monitor, but the PS4 does!

Shocking literally no one I am not an expert on monitors, but this all seems very weird to me. Why does switching the cables around not work? Why did the audio stop working at the same time? It can't be a coincidence, right? Why would only one console work?

And I should definitely mention that I know there are is a workaround to the PS4s audio issue (plugging it into the controller) but I hear that drains the battery quicker and is all around not ideal. Also both consoles work flawlessly on my TV.

I know this is all a bit confusing, but maybe someone out there knows what could be causing all this?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Could still be the HDMI port. While all devices should be the same, they are not, thus they connect differently.

For the audio, have you changed the audio config in the PS4?

And you can dig up your own old threads if they are relevant (as in this case) or a continuation of the same issue.


----------



## firepyromaniac (Feb 4, 2015)

I have tried messing around in the audio settings for the PS4 but they mostly are related to the Optical port on the back of it and none of them seemed to work. 

Other than that not really much else to report on, after restarting both they are still the same.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

There should be options for the port, and output type over each port. You may have the PS4 configured to output an audio stream not supported by the TV/monitor.


----------

